# Gypsy cob- are her feet sore? Please help!



## floppy (24 April 2014)

Exercising a 6 year old gypsy cob - are her feet sore? Please help!? 
I saw an ad online looking for a horse rider. They have a couple ponies that haven't been ridden in two years. 


I brushed and tacked up the pony with no problems. She's a gypsy cob and was friendly and well natured. I walked and trotted on her and did a little uphill cantering. She went well but I noticed she tripped a few times. At one point she stopped and refused to move ~ her ears went back - quite scary I wasn't sure whether to be firm with her or gentle!! I gave her ten minutes and she was ok. She kept trying to run to the gate- fighting against the reigns, didn't want to turn etc! I'm quite a good rider and used to riding young horses, lazy horses and angry horses- but that was under supervision of the owner and instructor who Could tell me whether to be firm or to offer reassurance etc! Also I noticed that it's quite a strange bit they have for her it has little round discs on it?? I am light on the reigns but stil not sure if this could be why she won't turn well?? Also she kept tripping up, when I dismounted I noticed her hooves look quite long but would that cause her pain - make her trip etc!? The guy said someone is coming to do her feet tomorrow. Please advise Ido not want to hurt the horse.


----------



## floppy (24 April 2014)

Oh and she doesn't wear shoes


----------



## _GG_ (24 April 2014)

Yes, long toes can cause tripping. If the round disks are rubber and about 3 inches across, they are bit rings and there to protect the skin of her lips from the bit ring rubbing. If there are small discs actually making part of the bit, it could be some type of mouthing bit...to be honest, there are so many variations that without a picture it is almost impossible to say. 

I will say this though, if you are that experienced, please remember that when a horse hasn't worked for a very long time, it shouldn't be doing anything other than gentle walking for the first couple of weeks to build up strength before starting any trot and certainly canter work. 

This could also explain her napping and not wanting to turn or go. To be tacked up after two years and made to trot and canter up a hill is A LOT to expect and I would imagine she was just not wanting to do it...which I don't blame her for. 

I'm not having a go...just saying, wait for her feet to be done, make sure her teeth are up to date and her saddle still fits properly and start again, just walking for a few weeks to help her build her strength or you could risk blowing her blowing a tendon or being injured in any number of other ways.


----------



## YorksG (24 April 2014)

Agree entirely with GG, the tripping may have a link with the long toes, but it is just as likely that it is a result of her being unfit. Lots of walk work, starting with 10 to 15 minutes a day and building up slowly to longer and faster, over a number of weeks.


----------



## Tiaan (24 April 2014)

Agree with both the posts above, start slow but don't allow the napping to become an issue. Perhaps ask the owner to watch you ride for the first few times until you become more sure of yourself and said coblet


----------



## flirtygerty (24 April 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Yes, long toes can cause tripping. If the round disks are rubber and about 3 inches across, they are bit rings and there to protect the skin of her lips from the bit ring rubbing. If there are small discs actually making part of the bit, it could be some type of mouthing bit...to be honest, there are so many variations that without a picture it is almost impossible to say. 

I will say this though, if you are that experienced, please remember that when a horse hasn't worked for a very long time, it shouldn't be doing anything other than gentle walking for the first couple of weeks to build up strength before starting any trot and certainly canter work. 

This could also explain her napping and not wanting to turn or go. To be tacked up after two years and made to trot and canter up a hill is A LOT to expect and I would imagine she was just not wanting to do it...which I don't blame her for. 

I'm not having a go...just saying, wait for her feet to be done, make sure her teeth are up to date and her saddle still fits properly and start again, just walking for a few weeks to help her build her strength or you could risk blowing her blowing a tendon or being injured in any number of other ways.
		
Click to expand...

This, I got a rider for my four, since they spent most days in the field, told the rider they weren't fit and were to be walked for at least a couple of weeks, my rider ignored instructions, resulting in two lame horses, the other two, one is a baby, only ridden for short periods, the other a veteran who won't do more than she feels up to, sent family out with rider, who said he's a total speed freak, who cannot stay at a walk, go with your gut instinct and build up gradually


----------



## floppy (24 April 2014)

flirtygerty said:



			This, I got a rider for my four, since they spent most days in the field, told the rider they weren't fit and were to be walked for at least a couple of weeks, my rider ignored instructions, resulting in two lame horses, the other two, one is a baby, only ridden for short periods, the other a veteran who won't do more than she feels up to, sent family out with rider, who said he's a total speed freak, who cannot stay at a walk, go with your gut instinct and build up gradually
		
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone. I am taking all of this on board; although I have years experience riding and helping out at stables I have never done something like this. I get the feeling that the owner doesn't know too much about horses to be honest, he doesn't ride himself. He wanted me to ride the other pony but it's only 12hh and I had to explain to him that I'd be too tall, And probably too heavy for him... I offered to work with him on the ground to which he said "yea you can do what u want with them' haha!

the horses welfare is really important to me I really don't want it to be in pain or uncomfortable so I will follow this advise and work her at walk for weeks as advised! Am I able to work with her either on a lunge or light riding before she has her hooves trimmed or should I wait?


----------



## _GG_ (24 April 2014)

floppy said:



			Thanks everyone. I am taking all of this on board; although I have years experience riding and helping out at stables I have never done something like this. I get the feeling that the owner doesn't know too much about horses to be honest, he doesn't ride himself. He wanted me to ride the other pony but it's only 12hh and I had to explain to him that I'd be too tall, And probably too heavy for him... I offered to work with him on the ground to which he said "yea you can do what u want with them' haha!

the horses welfare is really important to me I really don't want it to be in pain or uncomfortable so I will follow this advise and work her at walk for weeks as advised! Am I able to work with her either on a lunge or light riding before she has her hooves trimmed or should I wait?
		
Click to expand...


How tall/heavy are you...you'll be surprised what ponies can cope with for short periods 

Well done for taking it all on the chin, we all only learn by asking. If you have any questions or there's anything you're not sure of, just ask us here and we'll all help. It's the people that don't ask that get In sticky situations. We all had to ask at some point and there is not a human on this earth that doesn't have more to learn, so never be afraid to ask


----------



## floppy (24 April 2014)

I'm 5ft8 and just under 12stone :/ aw thanks! Yea I was a bit worried about the horse as I don't know too much about hoof care, only how to pick them out really!!

The mare is 14.2 hh


----------



## _GG_ (25 April 2014)

floppy said:



			I'm 5ft8 and just under 12stone :/ aw thanks! Yea I was a bit worried about the horse as I don't know too much about hoof care, only how to pick them out really!!

The mare is 14.2 hh
		
Click to expand...

A little much for the 12hh then but it will love the groundwork I am sure 

Make use of the sections on here. There is a whole section on vet and hoof care and there is a wealth of information in there. 

I will warn you though, people normally post with problems, so it can all seem a little bit like doom and gloom and make it seem amazing that any of our horses survive, lol. It's just a good source of knowledge


----------



## Micky (25 April 2014)

Fittening up the cob should be lots of walk for about 20/30 mins for about 6 weeks, incorporating a bit of trot in the 4th week. Lunging should be as long a lunge line as poss and only 10 minutes on Each rein, no more and mainly walk/trot.Get her feet checked and also ask when her teeth were done last too. Check her saddle is a decent fit..


----------

